# Trap Placement.........



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Should a coil spring trap be placed with the jaws parallel to the expected line of travel of the animal? Thanks!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

What type of set?

Smitty


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Smitty, I took your advice and ordered some books and also checked some out at the local library. One of the older books stated that setting traps at dens , on trails, or at cubbies should be placed so that the jaws will be lengthwise of the animals approach so that it will step between the jaws and not over them. It states that if the setting is reversed the rising jaw will sometimes throw the animals foot out of the trap. As we have discussed in previous threads, I have been losing the bigger animals from my sets. We have discussed the springs, base plates, or the lack thereof, and swivels. I have received new springs, swivels, and base plates for the 1.75's and #2's. Our season for everything but cats and coyotes ends January 31. I am going to have to wait to rehab the traps for this year. I have cleaned and treated the new 3#'s again, as we discussed that in my eagerness to put them out I may not have gotten all the oil off of them. I bought some grapples and will make my remaining sets with those. I am soaking this stuff up like a sponge and trying to catch that first cat. All of the sets I have been making in the past always have had the jaws turned so that the dog is to the rear of where I expect the animal to approach from. Most of my sets have been cubbies, or around hollow logs and such as to try and guide the animal in. I am obviously doing something right because I am having the larger animals get in the traps, but just not holding them. Thanks for your help.....


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Depending upon the age of the book, some of it I'm sure is outdated. Also, 10 different trappers may give you 10 different opinions. This is where you need to try these suggestions, see what works best in your situation, and apply that.

Normally, the trap is set with the dog of the trap (with the backing being 12:00) from 9:00 to 3:00. I think trappers have varied reasons, and it is a personal prefference. I look at it as there's no way anyone can tell you in advance how an animal will work a set. That is an advantage of dogless traps, there's no dog that could flip a foot, but a jaw can do the same thing.

ou say you're losing animals forom your sets, are you meaning they are escaping from your traps? Be aware of your surroundings when checking traps, look for sign of someone stealing your fur (footprints, tire tracks, etc). If you're pretty sure your traps aren't holding them, what brand, size, and type of traps are you having trouble with? Do you know what kind of pan tension you're running?

Here's my site (if you aren't already a member): http://smittystrapmods.proboards99.com you can look at some modified traps & it might give you some help in modifying yours.

Also I just noticed something you wrote :
" All of the sets I have been making in the past always have had the jaws turned so that the dog is to the rear of where I expect the animal to approach from."

Don't make "all" your sets the same. Keep a notebook & jot down what position you set the dog at on different set locations, and record the outcome...."hit" or "miss". When you do the same thing, you will (normally) get the same results. If you're missing alot, and changing nothing, you'll continue to miss. Make sense?

We have no cat season here, so I'm not a cat trapper, but I can help you with advice on keeping your catches in your traps. Cats shouldn't be hard to hold......coyote are different though.

Smitty


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Rang, I'm a split the difference guy, I set my traps slightly angled. I use the dirt- hole set or one of it's many variations 90% of the time. I want the jaw of the trap not the spring lever at the edge of the hole. Most modern coil spring traps, properly tuned should get a paw grip even if the animal steps over the jaw. I don't use double long-springs at dirt-hole sets. Just my learned preference.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Plowdude- The problem comes when an animal has a partial paw on the pan (enough to fire the trap) & the rest on the outside of the jaw. The rising jaw can actually throw the foot off the trap, whereas if it were on the lever-side, chances are better you'll catch the foot.

Smitty


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Smitty, I agree. It could also result in a toe hold. For a while I used the stiff screen pan covers, triples your pan size but it was touchy to set the trap sometimes. So many variables it's always amazing people get as good as they are at it.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol....like I tell my buds...."I'd rather be lucky than good" :wink: :beer:

Smitty


----------

